# Fissidens Fontanus



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it will attach in about 2 weeks. IMO it's not that slow growing if you give them enough light, ferts, and good CO2. temp should be cool, but i grew them pretty well at 28-30°C.

i double dosed excel in my tank back then, the fissidens are doing fine.

jun 1st









jun 23rd


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Hmmm, very encouraging. What size tank is this? 

Also, has anyone grown this outdoors? Aside from nature, obviously 

Indirect sunlight, I'm assuming?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Don't treat it any differently than any other moss.

Just give it some time and it'll look great. 

Attachment times vary from 1 week to a month+

-Andrew


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a 10 gallon tank with DIY CO2 and 42 watts of lighting. this plant is hardy. one nigh i accidentally took some of them out from the tank and left it there in a windy overnight. pretty much dried up, but grew back again nicely. the one in that tank is from the same speciment.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

It is very easy to grow and as far as mosses go, it spreads pretty quickly.


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

great topic! i just started with fissidens also


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

+1.

Very nice moss, I like having it all over the manzanita. It doesn't grow in layers like weeping moss, but it has a lot of "texture".


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I'm attempting a "tree" scape on manzanita, we'll see if it's a great failure or not


----------



## brohawk (May 19, 2008)

Will it also attach to rock? Or just wood?


----------



## cyankal.i (Sep 13, 2008)

i tied mine to a rock.. i hope it does!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

they will attach to rocks too 
if there'a a "plant and forget" category. this plant sure is one of them. there's chance it will have hair algae among fissidens fontanus, but that's easy to cure.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

How would you fix hair algae in fissidens? I think that most standard methods would kill mosses, no? 

Also, I'm guessing fissidens doesn't like being grown emersed? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

fishscale said:


> How would you fix hair algae in fissidens? I think that most standard methods would kill mosses, no?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing fissidens doesn't like being grown emersed? Correct me if I'm wrong.


They are found naturally emmersed and immersed. 

Treat hair algae as you would in any other tank 

Great moss.
-Andrew


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

The way I dealt with it in the past was to pick out as much as possible manually, trim off portions of plants that were too infected, and dose excel. So, everything up until the excel?

Also, do mosses go through a transition when they go from emersed to submersed? Do they die back a little, like HC?


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

I am trying to get rid of hair algae on my fissidens with H2O2, dosing with 2.5ml/gal twice a day . Will have to wait in the next couple days to see the results.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

excel works. adding more amano shrimps works. i don't really recommend H2O2.


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

tried both methods before, but the fissidens just melt away when I dosed Excel directly on it. And the amano shrimps I have dont eat the hair algae at all


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i never tried excel spot treating to my fisidens. i just overdosed to the whole tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I've noticed in my tanks, recently that a lack of flow in the fissiden's area can promote algae growth, likewise large flow diminished the algae noticibly in only a few days (with many algae eates present as well but they where constant)

Nothing scientific but a heads up that flow helps.

-Andrew


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

I think A Hill is right, I've kept fissidens for two years now and the ones I keep in the water flow is algae free and I have one that is not that has a little algae on it. I don't believe in treating it with chemicals so I thought about a group of amanos to use as Team Algae Wipe Out in hopes of combatting it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

My amanos ate at my fissidens


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

what a bummer. my amano doen't eat fisidens.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am getting some next week, can I attach it to terra cotta? I have a hiding cave I would like to cover with it.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

What is the low end temperature that fissidens can grow in?

Would night time temps around 55 F kill it?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes waterfaller, I would use some mesh net or something to attach it to for a while before it attaches.

Its fine until you freeze it IMO mosses are good to like 40 or so for short periods like a night.

-Andrew


----------



## ath3ist (Mar 17, 2008)

H2O2 worked great!! I dosed it directly on the hair algae and the algae is gone in 48hrs. Some strands of fissidens did turn grayish after the dosing, but it turned back to normal in a few days.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Is new fissidens growth much lighter green? If so, good news


----------

